# Service changeout



## idontknow (Jul 18, 2009)

Coming together
















All done


----------



## idontknow (Jul 18, 2009)

Flags mark the ground rods


----------



## AWKrueger (Aug 4, 2008)

That original panel looked terrible. Finished product looks clean. Good work.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

What a POS that was before! I really shouldnt be suprised at what some of these homeowners are willing to do to save a few bucks!


----------



## bauler (Jan 2, 2008)

Nicely done. Old meter socket burnt up?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Outside panels in Florida. What a genius idea. 

Nice job though. :thumbsup:


----------



## user438 (Jun 6, 2007)

Did somebody use a garden hose as conduit ? in before pic, the green conduit going to left of meter can


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Rich R said:


> Did somebody use a garden hose as conduit ? in before pic, the green conduit going to left of meter can


 


that's keeping the panel cool


----------



## Electric Al (Mar 13, 2010)

Gawd !!! You've never seen water cooled panels ??? :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## crosport (Apr 4, 2010)

Nice job! In Canada here we're not allowed to bring our service conductors into the branch circ. part of the panel.They have to enter the main breaker compartment only.Our combination panels have an actual barrier between the two.We're also not allowed anymore to use 2" rigid conduit as a mast.


----------



## sparky420 (Apr 25, 2010)

Looking good, love to see good work being done. what you started with was nasty.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Looks good!


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

I don't agree with the FMC, but it is definitely an upgrade over the Garden Hose.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Garden hose.. lol.


----------



## idontknow (Jul 18, 2009)

Rich R said:


> Did somebody use a garden hose as conduit ? in before pic, the green conduit going to left of meter can


The range wire was in carflex, but the rest of them were garden hose. The green hose was 5/8" while the grey hose is 1/2"


----------



## user438 (Jun 6, 2007)

idontknow said:


> The range wire was in carflex, but the rest of them were garden hose. The green hose was 5/8" while the grey hose is 1/2"


 
That is the sign of a pro Hack, he knew enough to at least use the gray color garden hose. I bet he wrapped his splices with black tape also:thumbsup:


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

Speedy Petey said:


> Outside panels in Florida. What a genius idea.
> 
> Nice job though. :thumbsup:


Seems like every panel in the Los Angeles county area is outside, 99% of the residences I've worked on are all-in-one panels.


----------

